# Proctoring Surgeon



## Jaslene08 (Aug 4, 2016)

Is there a modifier that the proctoring physician uses when billing for a surgery?
Also if the same physician who is proctoring is in the same group, do we bill for both the proctoring and the rendering physician? 
PLEASE HELP! THANKS!!


----------



## thomas7331 (Aug 5, 2016)

You cannot bill for both - proctoring is a teaching arrangement only.  There would need to be medical necessity in the patient's condition to warrant billing for multiple surgeons.  I'm not aware of a regulation on which provider should bill, but when our facility had this situation, we billed under the physician performing the procedure, not the one proctoring.


----------



## Jaslene08 (Aug 5, 2016)

thank you.


----------

